# Chance to win a $100 Gift Certificate to Hi-Rez Designs



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi-RezDesigns has a *new Facebook page* . Go to our new page, "Like" us and be entered into a drawing to win a $100.00 gift certificate to Hi-Rez Designs!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

okay, I Liked..when I win, I would like pumpkin instead..lol


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL!!! I told Nic I wanted to put them in his store and he laughed and said they weren't scary enough for his image. Phish.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

you should ebay them..I am picky and I love them..they look folk art/vintage


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Done!! I love your DVDs.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you, chinclub!!!


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

Last days to get in and try your hand at winning a $100gc to Hi-Rez!!! Winner announced Sept 1.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)




----------

